# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Best Reads of 2008

## Scheherazade

*Please vote for the you liked best in 2008.*

----------


## Niamh

Voted!  :Biggrin:

----------


## eyemaker

Done!  :Smile:

----------


## jhonerliz

Also done!

----------


## sofia82

I did not share in the readings of 2008 but I read some of them let me see: Odyssey,The Sea, Master and Margarita and I loved Margarita

----------


## alestar89

I'm slightly ashamed I did not read any in the list... :S

----------


## Wilde woman

Done! Though I've only read 4 of the books.  :Frown:

----------


## godzila

I am very impress with your post because it have nice details about 2008 books. I like to tell you about four books which i read & bought from online stores as well. I was very impressed with online services of books which help a lot to read and buy books. I like reading e-books too.

Four books i read:
The Odyssey bought from Amazon
Master and Margarita bought from Amazon
The Road bought from Amazon
The Sea bought from Infibeam

It was really nice reading this book.

----------


## MarkC

I have read only two of them and out of them I gave my votes.... :Smile:

----------


## Jozanny

If these were texts done in the forum book club, I have little option but to pick _The Road_, oddly enough. I did read the Eco title, but that was years ago, not here, and it is perhaps unfair to pit my Italian sensibilities against McCarthy's western minimalism.....zzzzzz

----------


## andrewparkin

in my opinion best reads in 2008 is Master and Margarita.It is a complex sprawl of a novel, definitely, and a structuralist's dream. The nifty central conceit is that in addition to the devil-comes-to-town story, there is a second narrative strand jogging through the novel. It is framed as the work of the eponymous Master, and is the story of one Pontius Pilate. Yes, that Pilate. What is special about this telling of the story, however, is that as much as the Moscow strand is exuberantly fantastic, Pilate's story is strictly realistic, strictly human. And the inversion is even more specific than that: Plenty of biblical events make a distorted appearance in the contemporary story, and far that is typical of 1930s Moscow - the intrigue, the double-dealing - is displaced in to the Pilate chapters. Both strands, however, happen on the same timeline, over an Easter weekend.

----------

